

Access to the websites listed on this page has been blocked - alexbilbie
http://ukispcourtorders.co.uk

======
devhead
looks like the site which lists blocked sites has itself been subject to a
block...

alternative link:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20141203235852/http://www.ukispc...](https://web.archive.org/web/20141203235852/http://www.ukispcourtorders.co.uk/)

~~~
alexbilbie
When I submitted the link it worked without the www. - apparently that has
since changed

